# Back cover testimonials



## Faucon_Maltais (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am writing the back cover blurb for my non-fiction book for which I have a publishing contract. This being a first-time experience and being completely unknown I do not have any testimonials or author quotes to support book sales. I am thinking of simply putting in some of my own bullet-point statements like, "_An eye-opening account of how....."_ or _"....an absolute must-read_"  and so on. My publisher raised his eyebrows at this idea so I wanted to know if this this likely to be considered unethical.

Any insights are much appreciated.

Thanks,

FM


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 7, 2011)

that's curious. i was under the impression your publisher handles such things. hm. why not email people in your field and just ask if they'd like to read the book and blurb it?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 7, 2011)

That's something that your publisher usually handles, and I'm not surprised they weren't keen on you blurbing your own book.  I don't think you can do much else but follow strangedazes advice.


----------

